# sad about no tail wagging



## shaddai1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am curious to see if anyone has come across this. I am a little concerned. 

My 1 year old boy kaiser rarely wags his tail. He doesn't wag it when he sees us or in any situation which I think would call for a good tail wag. My female wags her tail all the time. When I sweet talk her it starts up instantly with Kaiser no amount of sweet talk will cause him to wag. The only time I ever really see him wag his tail is at the dog park when he is sniffing other dogs. 

Both dogs have gone through lots of training and each get lots of pack attention and alone time with us. 

Just curious about this. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Each dog is an individual. Shepherds and herding breeds of all types-- from GSDs to Shelties to Border Collies-- all have a "quiet tail," as a waggy tail would only unsettle stock.

I am sure your male may just be a more mellow or serious character than your female. That's okay! I am sure he still loves you and is happy to see you, tail wags or not!

My own GSD is unusual. He has a SILLY personality, and wags at even the THOUGHT of interaction with anyone.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody rarely wags his tail and when does, he is very happy. 
Isa on the other hand is just like her mother. She is always wagging her tail and is always excited to see other people. When I talk to her, she wags her tail, when I even just look at her she wags her tail. 
So I agree with Patti, each dog is an individual.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono only wags his tail when he meets new dogs and when someone he hasn't seen in a few days comes through the door. Then he wags his tail so violently it knocks over babies and chips the paint off doors >_< I swear he's going to break it one day.

I've known a lot of dogs in my life that never really wagged their tails and it's normal. I think those dogs are just a little bit more reserved.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Tasha hardly ever wagged her tail. Just a few flips sometimes; and a slow "swish" from side to side at times when we were throwing a toy for her. She was not really a "lover" either - pretty aloof. I always attributed it to her not feeling really well (she had HD) - she could get grouchy in the evenings if she played too hard during the day.









Misha and Chaos on the other hand - cups could be flying off the coffee table if we are not careful! I just have to "look" at Chaos and he gets waggy.


----------



## Delta (Nov 3, 2005)

Does it seem limp? Ie; when you lift it a bit does it just fall back down? Does he hold it up at times? Just doesn't wag it?

My old shepherd, later in life, lost control of her tail-it was a symptom. I doubt he has what she had, but it's good to be aware and get a vet check if it is limp.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

after reading your post i asked my GF if our dog was a tail wagger. she said no. our dog was laying on the futon chair so i called him over to check out his tail. he came over and i petted him. his tail wasn't wagging. it moved but not much wag. i told him to go to my GF. he did but not with a lot of wag. my GF treated him with a peice of sweet and turkey. there wasn't much wag. he has a happy face so i can put up with a little tail wag. i never really noticed his tail wag before your post. i think i'll watch it more closely.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie also rarely wags her tail. She will once in a while, maybe one sway one way to the right or left when I come home, but thats about it. She does use her tail though, I'll see her when she's "correcting" Titan or being dominant, she'll hold it up high and curl it up. I always thought it was weird, having had a lab and a shep/lab mix before who both had happy tails.


----------



## shaddai1 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh thank you all for your posts. Yeah. I just don't think he's much into it. I did notice that when i took him out of his crate in the morning he wagged a bit. You all are right. I think it's just his personality. My girl sofie waggs at the slightest smile or look her direction.


----------

